# Albion, NY



## Bob V (Nov 29, 2002)

I am 10 miles north of Albion, NY. This is were most of my customers are. If anyone needs help to complete their route due to a break down or just needs a jump, push or pull give me a shout. I still have plenty of room for some new residential or commercial customers also. (Lost F/t job).

Willing to travel to Rochester, NY also. (Mom lives in Greece)

24 Hour Snowplowing and Salting
Bob VanWuyckhuyse
585 682-3036

98 GMC 2500 454 auto ext cab long box 8'Western Pro
Car dolly, Snow blower also available.


----------



## fincat (Dec 5, 2006)

*snow plow-n-*

Great Idea, I am in South Jersey/Camden-GLoucester county, will help when trucks free-up..also looking for subs in my area camden/gloucester...LET IT SNOW, LET  IT SNOW


----------

